# التحليل الكهربي للماء بصورة مبسطة



## الفعال (21 سبتمبر 2008)

.

يمكن ايضاح أن الماء يتكون من هيدروجين وأكسجين بطريقة بسيطة جداً فلا حاجة الى أجهزة خاصة كما لا تحتاج هذه الطريقة لإجرائها سوى دقائق معدودة .

المواد والأدوات المطلوبة 

بطارية جافة 9 فولت 
قلمي رصاص شحذا في كلا النهايتين لهما 
اسلاك 
شريط لاصق 
طبق زجاجي صغير 
ملح 
ماء 







طريقة العمل 

* ضع كمية من الماء في الطبق وأضف اليها القليل جداً من الملح .
* صل قلمي الرصاص بالبطارية بواسطة الأسلاك وثبتهما بالشريط اللاصق .
* ضع رأسي القلمين داخل الطبق . 






الملاحظات والتفسير العلمي لها 

الملاحظات 

1- ظهور فقاعات عند رأس كل قلم رصاص . 






التفسير 

يحتوي الماء النقي على قدر ضئيل جداً من أيونات الهيدروجين والهيدروكسيل وهو لذلك موصل ردئ للكهرباء , اما اذا أضيف اليه قليل من الملح ( أو حمض معدني أو مادة قلوية ) يصبح موصلاً جيداً وتتفكك جزيئات الماء الى أيونات +H و -OH . 






مما يسمح للتيار الكهربي بالمرور فتتحرك أيونات الهيدروجين الموجبة (الكاتيون) نحو القطب السالب (المهبط) بينما تتحرك أيونات الهيدروكسيل (الأنيون) نحو القطب الموجب (المصعد) ( اقلام الرصاص تعمل كأقطاب كهربية ) .

التفاعلات المتكونة عند كل قطب 

يتصاعد غاز الأكسجين عند المصعد ( أكسدة ) .

x2H2O -----> O2 + 4H+ + 4e- anode0

بينما يتصاعد غاز الهيدروجين عند المهبط ( اختزال ) .

x4H2O + 4e- -----> 4OH- + 2H2 cathode

التفاعل الكلي :

x2H2O -----> 2H2 + O2

اذاً الفقاعات المتكونة عند المصعد عبارة عن غاز الأكسجين بينما الفقاعات المتكونة عند المهبط عبارة عن غاز الهيدروجين . 






2- كمية الفقاعات المتكونة عند المهبط (القطب السالب) اكثر منها عند المصعد (القطب الموجب ) . 






التفسير 

يتكون جزئ الماء من ذرتي هيدروجين وذرة أكسجين H2O أي أن ذرات الهيدروجين اكثر من ذرات الأكسجين لذلك تكون كمية فقاعات الهيدروجين ضعف كمية فقاعات الأكسجين 
( حجم غاز H2 المتكون هو ضعف حجم غاز O2 ) .

تجارب الكشف 

اجمع الغازات المتكونة عند المصعد والمهبط بواسطة انبوبتي اختبار وذلك بتنكيسهما في الطبق .

1- لإختبار الغازين المتكونين , قرب عود ثقاب من كلا الانبوبتين .

الملاحظة 

الغاز المتكون عند المصعد يزيد من اشتعال عود الثقاب , بينما الغاز المتكون عند المهبط يحدث صوت فرقعة .

التفسير 

الغاز المتكون عند المصعد هو غاز الأكسجين حيث أنه زاد من اشتعال عود الثقاب بينما الغاز المتكون عند المهبط هو غاز الهيدروجين لإحداثة صوت فرقعة .

2- أضف القليل من كاشف ( دليل ) مناسب الى الماء .

الملاحظة 

تلون المناطق المحيطة بكلا القطبين بألوان مميزة .

التفسير 

ظهور تلك الألوان ناتج عن تكون أيونات الهيدروجين والتي تمثل وسطاً حامضياً وأيونات الهيدروكسيل التي تمثل وسطاً قاعدياً . 





منقول للفائدة


----------



## عضو1 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ومشكور على هذا الموضوع الكثر من رائع وبهذا التجربه البسيطه فعلا وننتظر المزيد من المشاركات وفقه الله الجميع لما فيه الخير لهذه الأمه ..


----------



## مراد بو معراف (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع مهم ​


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*انت بطل*

السلام عليكم 

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع وانت رائع

حقيقة نحتاج تركزنا على انتاج الهيدروجين لاهميته لان القرن الجديد هو قرن (الهيدروجين ) وبارك الله فيك

اخوك محمد طارق

:13:


----------

